# [Risolto] plugin java su chromium non funzionante

## table

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problema con chromium, sebbene chromium rispetto a firefox è decisamente superiore, per ora non posso ancora disinstallare il vecchio firefox perché su chromium le applet java non mi funzionano e per lavoro ne ho necessariamente bisogno.

Esiste qualcuno che è riuscito a farlo funzionare?

Sto usando chromium-4.0.266.0 compilato con a use ffmpeg

----------

## ago

inizierei con il commentare:

 *table wrote:*   

> sebbene chromium rispetto a firefox è decisamente superiore

 

oltre a risolvere il problema che è la cosa principale mi spieghi che criterio hai usato per valutare?   :Very Happy: 

Per quanto ne so funziona....ma personalmente non lo uso...ora arriverà in tuo aiuto pierinz...

----------

## pierino_89

Io sto usando il bin e funziona.

Il test che ti dice?

http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml

----------

## table

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Io sto usando il bin e funziona.
> 
> Il test che ti dice?
> 
> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml

 

non mi funzionava, ma ho risolto così:

```
eselect java-nsplugin list

Available Java browser plugins

  [1]   sun-jdk-1.6

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.6-plugin2  current

```

prima avevo impostato la numero 1

Grazie

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> mi spieghi che criterio hai usato per valutare? 

 

-Velocità

-leggerezza

-Interfaccia

-integrazione con kde

-Ora persino la disponibilità dei plugin

-anche flash mi sembra più leggero, teoricamente dovrebbe essere uguale, in pratica però noto differenze abissali

-schede in processi separati

ora che mi funziona java disinstallo firefox

tu credi che firefox sia meglio?

----------

## ago

direi di si...fai una differenza tra codice prima di vedere solo come si integra con kde o con i plugin....

----------

## table

 *Quote:*   

> -Velocità
> 
> -leggerezza
> 
> -anche flash mi sembra più leggero, teoricamente dovrebbe essere uguale, in pratica però noto differenze abissali
> ...

 

questi non sono plugin e non ho nessuna voglia di spulciarmi i sorgenti di entrambi i browser, giudico semplicemente quello che funziona meglio e ad oggi chromium funziona meglio.

Domani se firefox sarà di nuovo migliore rispetto a chromium ci metterò 4 secondi per reimpostarlo come browser predefinito, per ora almeno IMHO è meglio chromium   :Wink: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> direi di si...fai una differenza tra codice prima di vedere solo come si integra con kde o con i plugin....

 Firefox gtk... Chrome mi pare sia qt. O comunque di predefinito sale con lo schema di colori qt. Firefox non riesci a integrarlo con kde (o con un tema scuro) neanche a pugni.

Però firebug è firebug. Niente da fare.

----------

## table

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  *ago88 wrote:*   direi di si...fai una differenza tra codice prima di vedere solo come si integra con kde o con i plugin.... Firefox gtk... Chrome mi pare sia qt. O comunque di predefinito sale con lo schema di colori qt. Firefox non riesci a integrarlo con kde (o con un tema scuro) neanche a pugni.
> 
> Però firebug è firebug. Niente da fare.

 

firebug ce l'ho anche sui chromium   :Wink: 

Qui trovi le estensioni: https://chrome.google.com/extensions

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Chrome mi pare sia qt.

 

è gtk   :Surprised: 

@table

mi auguro che tu abbia un buon quantitativo di ram nel caso dovresti avere la necessità di aprire qualche tab in più   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ragazzi, attenzione, non vorrei che scoppiasse un flame come capita spesso quando si inizia con:

- il mio è più potente

- il mio è più lungo

- io ce l'ho profumato ...

----------

## table

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, attenzione, non vorrei che scoppiasse un flame come capita spesso quando si inizia con:
> 
> - il mio è più potente
> 
> - il mio è più lungo
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  hai ragione, anche se il mio è sicuramente più lungo   :Laughing: 

----------

